# can rats eat grapes



## MahRatz (Oct 18, 2009)

can they?


----------



## herper64 (Dec 31, 2009)

yes they can. red grapes help prevent cancer i believe.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

yes they can, mine get grapes everyday and they love them. Red are the best for them as stated already.


----------

